

Shutter - excellent screenshot tool for linux - gorm
http://shutter-project.org/

======
pixdamix
What I realy would like to see implemented is something like this:

<http://layersapp.com/> From the description: _Layers captures every window,
every palette, every menu, every menu and status bar icon, every icon on the
Desktop, and even the Dock and the Desktop background for each of your
connected displays will be saved as a separate, editable layer in the
resulting Photoshop image file._

It would make the capture far easier, just capture the whole screen, edit,
move the windows, delete compromising top-secret stuff, then save.

------
nagnatron
I've always felt that shutter is overkill for what I do 99% of the time: Take
a screenshot of my whole desktop or some part of it and save it as png.

~~~
revorad
Presumably, you then send the screenshot to someone? Shutter has inbuilt
upload capabilities to a few different image sharing sites. You hit print
screen, select the part of screen you want to capture, upload, get url. That
will save me a few seconds every time I need to share a screenshot.

~~~
prakashk
I use scrot, and it has an option to execute any application or a user-defined
script upon capturing the shot. While the builtin upload feature might be
easier to use if your favorite site is supported, scrot's extension capability
provides the ultimate control in the hands of an able user.

------
kalmi10
I use compiz to take screenshots. No, seriously! The built-in screenshot
plugin is great for quickly taking screenshot of regions.

Heck, I even set it up in a way that it saves the screenshots to a subfolder
in my Dropbox's Public folder with a random name, and then copy the
(shortened) url to my clipboard. (Well... No, the plugin cannot do all this,
but it can invoke an user-specified script.)

This results in truly fast screenshot sharing. I can create a screenshot with
a public url on my clipboard in a 1 second.

------
sciurus
Shutter is a very nice-looking application. I was surprised to see it written
in Perl; that's not a common choice for desktop applications.

[http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mario-
kemper/shutter/devel/view...](http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mario-
kemper/shutter/devel/view/head:/bin/shutter)

------
keyle
It leaves white lines for me. the rectangle used to define the area ends up in
the png!

------
janoulle
Had to delurk to say this: I love Shutter and coupled with Min.us 's desktop
tool, I'm in screen-sharing heaven. :) The only tweak I had to make was turn
off the option (in Shutter) to automatically copy the image path to my
clipboard, reduce the redraw delay and tell Shutter to not capture the cursor.

------
slipwalker
why does anyone need anything other than ImageMagick's import ?

------
crocowhile
I don't have that much need for a screenshot tool but I am always so happy
when I see excellent open source linux softwares.

------
revorad
Thank you, this is brilliant. Just what I needed.

------
ldng
It's quite neat but really crashy.

